# 3-Way-SLI mit 9800 GX2



## devon (23. März 2008)

Ich habe gerade etwas interessantes auf der Nvidia Homepage Entdeckt , hengt als Anhang. 


ups Die Überschrift ist Falsch ich mein natürlich 9800GX2


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2008)

*AW: 3-Way-SLI 8800 GX2*

Also das wär echt geil 

Wahrscheinlich übelst uneffizient aber hat was


----------



## Monti (23. März 2008)

*AW: 3-Way-SLI 8800 GX2*

Jop, wenn man sieht wie schlecht die im Quad SLI (2x9800GX2) skalieren, wird eine dritte Karte da auch nicht viel bringen. Aber kann man schön mit angeben.


----------



## Aerron (23. März 2008)

*AW: 3-Way-SLI 8800 GX2*

Öhm ,auf den meisten Abbildungen die Ich von der 9800gx 2 gesehen habe   hat sie nur ein SLI anschluß für  drei wege müste die Karte aber zwei haben ! und vor allen dingen  wär das kein Quad mehr sondern  sechswege SLI ! 


endweder will Nvidia Cinemax Lainwände befeuern oder sie haben aus versehen aus drei 9800GTX   drei GX 2 gemacht !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## McZonk (23. März 2008)

devon schrieb:


> ups Die Überschrift ist Falsch ich mein natürlich 9800GX2



Habe den Titel angepasst


----------



## Oliver (23. März 2008)

Tripple SLI (oder 6fach) funktioniert schon deshalb nicht, weil die Karte nur einen einzigen SLI-Connector hat.


----------



## devon (30. März 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Tripple SLI (oder 6fach) funktioniert schon deshalb nicht, weil die Karte nur einen einzigen SLI-Connector hat.



Ja, aber ist es nicht so das SLI auch ohne Brücke Funktioniert und das dann ohne SLI Brücke geht?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

Ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das geht. Habe meinen 4. SLI PC aber das ging bis jetzt nicht


----------



## Oliver (31. März 2008)

Das geht zurzeit noch nicht. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass ohne SLI-Bridge die Bandbreite und somit die Leistung ausreichend ist.


----------



## tzz (1. April 2008)

wer keine Ahnung hat der hält besser den mund man kann sli auch ohne sli-bridge betreiben allerdings fällt das bei normalen sli schon mit 35 % leistungs einbussen aus und bei fehlender 6 sli treiber unterstützung könnte ich mir vorstellen das die 3 gx2 das system mehr blockt als einen performance gewinn zulässt also auch weiterhin nixht empfehlenswert
MfG Tzz


----------



## Malkav85 (1. April 2008)

Allein der Stromverbrauch und die Wärmeentwicklung sind schon ein "no go" im Endverbraucherbereich. 

@Tzz: SLi ohne Bridge ist auch mir nicht bekannt. Einzig Crossfire ohne Bridge ist mir geläufig. Klär uns bitte auf


----------



## klefreak (7. April 2008)

hier zum Beispiel   (SLI ohne Brücke)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336839


----------



## CloudCrunsher (9. April 2008)

Naja - aber das geht doch auch nur treiberbedingt oder?
Weil sonst hätten die Weltrekordler ja alle schon ne 8800GTS 512 im 3way sli gehabt


----------



## devon (9. April 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Naja - aber das geht doch auch nur treiberbedingt oder?
> Weil sonst hätten die Weltrekordler ja alle schon ne 8800GTS 512 im 3way sli gehabt



Das wollt ich schonmal Testen aber mir Fehlt halt eine GT und meine Kumpels wollen ihre nicht zum Testen hergeben.


----------



## niLe (9. April 2008)

SLI ohne Brücke ist grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall möglich, in Notebook werden schließlich auch keine SLI Bridges verwendet.

Ein Misch-SLI, wobei die dritte Karte ohne Bridge auskommen muss, erscheint mir aber eher unwahrscheinlich, ansonsten hätte man der 9800GTX kaum einen zweiten SLI Connector spendiert, um sie von den anderen G92 Karten abzugrenzen...


----------



## hafi020493 (12. April 2008)

Der Datenverkehr der sonst über die SLI-Bridge läuft muss dann alles durch den PCIe. Das sieht man auch bei den langsamen Chromes sogar denen wird der PCIe bei Multichrome zu langsam.


----------



## HTS (12. April 2008)

tzz schrieb:


> wer keine Ahnung hat der hält besser den mund man kann sli auch ohne sli-bridge betreiben allerdings fällt das bei normalen sli schon mit 35 % leistungs einbussen aus und bei fehlender 6 sli treiber unterstützung könnte ich mir vorstellen das die 3 gx2 das system mehr blockt als einen performance gewinn zulässt also auch weiterhin nixht empfehlenswert
> MfG Tzz



Der erste Beitrag und dann gleich so ein Tonfall ggü. einem Redakteur? Toller Einstand 
Achja: Wer schreibt, der sollte auch ein paar Satzzeichen verwenden.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## rob21 (12. April 2008)

tzz schrieb:


> wer keine Ahnung hat der hält besser den mund man kann sli auch ohne sli-bridge betreiben allerdings fällt das bei normalen sli schon mit 35 % leistungs einbussen aus und bei fehlender 6 sli treiber unterstützung könnte ich mir vorstellen das die 3 gx2 das system mehr blockt als einen performance gewinn zulässt also auch weiterhin nixht empfehlenswert
> MfG Tzz



Ich bitte um Mäßigung dieses ungehörigen Tonfalls. Danke.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

Böser böser bube!


----------



## mAlkAv (14. April 2008)

SLI ohne SLI-Bridge ist zwar möglich, kommt aber eigentlich nur bei den Low-End Modellen zum Einsatz. Z.B. bei der GeForce 7100GS oder 8400GS. Hier reicht die Bandbreite des PCI-E-Slots noch einigermaßen aus damit die Karten untereinander 'kommunizieren' können.
Bei schnelleren Modellen macht es imo keinen Sinn und bei High-End-Modellen schon gar nicht. Ansonsten würde nVidia wahrscheinlich nicht schon bei den nächst schnelleren Modellen (8500GT) SLI Konnektoren verbauen; auch wenn sich mit PCI-E 2.0 die Bandbreite verdoppelt hat.


----------



## Invain (14. April 2008)

Wobei es imo null Sinn macht bei solchen Einsteigerkarten SLI zu fahren. Im Mobilesegment halte ich nichts von SLI, da hier vor allem auch der Stromverbrauch entscheidend ist (ich rede nicht von Hybrid SLI). Im Desktopsegment ist man higegen mit einer einzelnen 88GT, welche keine 50 mehr kostet als zwei 85GT und deutlich stärker ist, besser beraten.


----------

